# Räumliche Schrift in PS



## bigbanana3000 (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

An so einem sonnigen Tag komme ich mit solch einer Frage - ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir verzeihen?!

Mein Problem: Ich möchte auf die Oberfläche einer Littfasssäule ein Wort projezieren. Stellt Euch einfach vor, vor Euch stehe eine Glas, auf das Ihr ein Wort raufschreiben wollt. Das Wort muss also links und rechts nach hinten "weglaufen". Dabei ist die Krümmung oben naturgemäß stärker als unten an der Schrift.
Mit den Transformationswerkzeugen und WarpText-Werkzeug von PS hab ich schon rumprobiert, ebenfalls mit Vektorprogrammen und Pfaden. Aber mit Pfaden wird es extrem kompliziert und ungenau!
Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee?

Ciao

Bastian


----------



## extracuriosity (29. Mai 2005)

Kommt natürlich auf die Perspektive der Säüle an. Ich hab´s mal eben ausprobiert und bin dem Textverkrümmen-Werkzeug gut zurechtgekommen. Vielleicht kannst du dir die Demo von PSCS2 runterladen. Das hat als neues Feature ein "Biegen-Tool". Oder poste mal deine Vorlage.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (29. Mai 2005)

Hi!
Ich weiss nicht welche Version du hast aber neulich wurden hier mal Videotutorials zu CS2 gepostet wo sowas behandelt wird.
hier: http://www.photoshopuser.com/pscs2/warping.html

Ansonsten könntest du es mal mit Verflüssigen versuchen oder halt über perspektivisch Transformieren.

Mehr fällt mir jetzt gerade auch nicht ein.

kuhlmaehn

[Edit]
Oh.. und wieder mal zu langsam.
[/Edit]


----------



## bigbanana3000 (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo ihr beiden!

Hab mir die Demo gesaugt und es ausprobiert. Es hat super geklappt. War schon mit Pfaden unterwegs, aber wie gesagt, das wär ein Hammeraufwand gewesen. Danke für Eure schnelle Hilfe!

Schönen Rest-Sonntag!   

Bastian


----------

